# A self propelled petrol driven lawnmower



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

For. Max budget of £300?
I'm in the market for the above. The garden in my new house is approximately 90 x 50 feet but has an incline so I'd prefer self propelled. Any recommends out there?

Thanks in advance,
Nick


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

NickTB said:


> For. Max budget of £300?
> I'm in the market for the above. The garden in my new house is approximately 90 x 50 feet but has an incline so I'd prefer self propelled. Any recommends out there?
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> Nick


Im no expert but i had a self propelled rotary (webb R21HW) and while it was ok it was fixed speed and pretty slow. I chopped it in for a hayter push rotary as while it was a bit more effort it cut the time in half.


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

I had a Hayter and loved it but I'm sure the incline will drive me mad... the self propelled Hayters are beyond my budget unfortunately


----------



## JayMac (Sep 4, 2016)

Check out a Honda Izy, I think they're in and around that price. I'm a gardener and we use the bigger Honda 537 mowers which are good machines. The Izy is a more domestic machine, but still has a drive so should be perfect for you! Hope this helps!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ells_924 (Nov 2, 2009)

yes, get a honda izzy!
i got a cheep second hand mountfield with a honda engine the other week, makes mowing the lawn fun!


----------



## M3simon (Jan 23, 2012)

I bought the below Webb lawnmower last year.
Seems good. Easy to use.

https://www.webbgardenpower.co.uk/m...etrol-self-propelled-rear-roller-rotary-mower


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

The self propelled Honda izy is coming in quite above my budget unfortunately


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

I think google is going to be you best friend here.....you have a low budget there though...2nd hand might be your best option


----------



## BoroDave74 (May 16, 2009)

I keep expecting my cheap Husqvarna petrol push mower to die, but it's on its 11th season now, your budget is about where mine would be, similar requirements, size, mines very uneven. I always end up looking at Mowdirect, in particular, the Oleo Mac G53-TK...
Second hand is a great shout if you've got someone local though.


----------



## sshooie (May 15, 2007)

A decent mower will last years, worth upping your budget or waiting until you can?


----------



## mike90 (Jan 30, 2016)

Another vote for the Honda izy great machine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Honda izy here as well been faultless


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Yep. I'm on my second Honda Izy and it's brilliant. The first lasted around 17 years and was still going strong. The deck was like new, in saying that, it's thoroughly washed and dried before being out away after each outing.... Saw a great deal on a new Izy so bought it. Had absolutely no need to, but hey, we like new shiny things around here lol. 

Cooks 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

Honda, not the cheapest, certainly up with the best, had a self drive for 15 years never a problem.
Smaller more intricate garden now, bought a smaller push Honda icy, third season faultless. 
The Honda self drive is fast enough for most people, is not a race to mow the lawn.


----------



## Taxboy (Aug 23, 2006)

I recommend going the second hand route. As long as it hasn't been trashed you should be OK. Have it serviced if the previous owner hasn't and you should be good to go

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

I bought a Mountfield from Screwfix £185. Pleased so far. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Try Mowdirect Nick.

I bought an Efco SP Mower from them 3yrs ago for around that price and it's been a godsend when tackling the gardens.

My tip would be to go for a large collection bag for less emptying and a large cutting diameter, again, less time going up and down the lawns.

The service from them was A1.

http://www.mowdirect.co.uk/lawn-mow...als-4052/lm-filter-cutting-options/collection


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

I keep getting drawn to this based on price and reviews. Should I ignore my instincts?

http://www.mowdirect.co.uk/review/product/list/id/2251/category/3044/?limit=50#


----------



## Leebo310 (Sep 30, 2013)

I have this - COBRA RM46SPC Petrol Lawn Mower from http://www.gardenmachinerydirect.co.uk/lawn-mowers/cobra-petrol-lawn-mowers-rm46spc.html and love it. Only slightly over budget (and if you search you should be able to find a discount code...) and it's faultless. Had mine for over a year now and never missed a beat. For the money I don't think you can find another roller self propelled mower even close.


----------



## BoroDave74 (May 16, 2009)

:driver:


NickTB said:


> I keep getting drawn to this based on price and reviews. Should I ignore my instincts?
> 
> http://www.mowdirect.co.uk/review/product/list/id/2251/category/3044/?limit=50#


Nope buy it and then let me know!
It's got a five year warranty, what's not to like?


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

NickTB said:


> I keep getting drawn to this based on price and reviews. Should I ignore my instincts?
> 
> http://www.mowdirect.co.uk/review/product/list/id/2251/category/3044/?limit=50#


It's an Efco branded as an Oleo Mak but at around £100 less than the Efco models.

I have an Efco and it's on it's 3rd faultless summer. Great bit of kit at a cracking price imo.

Get it bought!!


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

Well I bought it.. I'll let you know how I get on! by the way, any recommendations for oil?


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

NickTB said:


> Well I bought it.. I'll let you know how I get on! by the way, any recommendations for oil?


10w30 petrol engine oil will be ok buddy.


----------



## richtung (Apr 14, 2008)

NickTB said:


> Well I bought it.. I'll let you know how I get on! by the way, any recommendations for oil?


Some Mountfield Petrol Mower oil - £5.99 for 1 litre (£10 in B&Q).
http://www.screwfix.com/p/mountfield-mx855-universal-4-stroke-lawn-mower-engine-oil-1ltr/3643g#product_additional_details_container

Hope this helps.

Rich


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

richtung said:


> Some Mountfield Petrol Mower oil - £5.99 for 1 litre (£10 in B&Q).
> http://www.screwfix.com/p/mountfield-mx855-universal-4-stroke-lawn-mower-engine-oil-1ltr/3643g#product_additional_details_container
> 
> Hope this helps.
> ...


Nice one, thanks for that


----------



## richtung (Apr 14, 2008)

NickTB said:


> Nice one, thanks for that


whilst you are buying from screwfix, you may as well get some fuel stabiliser:

http://www.screwfix.com/p/mountfield-ms1211-universal-fuel-stabiliser-100ml/6744j

keeps the petrol in your fuel can fresh and stop is from degrading.

Rich


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

Well what can I say? Arrived today, put it together in about 20 minutes and I have to say, the cut is amazing. It's easy to push, easy to start and seems to have quality components. I realise it's only the first outing, but I'm impressed so far. 
Thanks all for the advice


----------

